# Advanced CESG - RESP



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

My total income is b/w $43K and $87K for 2013. This is also our family income.

I made my 1st RESP contribution in Sep 2013 and received $500 CESG in Oct 2013. However, I have not yet received $50 advaned CESG.

When am I supposed to receive that?
I emailed Questrade and they said 

"That additional CESG can be applied for through the CESG application form itself. HRSDC will be the one that will assess if you qualify or not you may give them a call for more information with regards to this if you'd like. Hopefully that helps! Thank you!"

Anyone in the same boat?

Also, I have a related query, how long does it take for CRA to provide basic CESG grant? Based on my contribution, I think it is abt a month, right?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

amitdi said:


> Also, I have a related query, how long does it take for CRA to provide basic CESG grant? Based on my contribution, I think it is abt a month, right?


The CESG grant comes in at the end of the month after you contribute.
So, if you contribute a couple of days before the last day in Jan, the grant comes in on the last day of Feb.


----------

